# O.S.I. Marine Smooth Bark Tree Stump Ornaments



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

I recently took on the task of redoing my parentâ€™s 35gallon hex. 
What I wanted to do was put black sand on the ground, and this "XL" artificial driftwood as the center piece, then seed it with java fern. I was wondering if anyone has any experience with this particular product. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=18456 
The reason I was looking at this particular piece is because it fits the tank footprint 20'' wide by 26'' tall. Does it look realistic enough? Is Dr. F&S the best place to get it? Any guidance would be appreciated!


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

looks pretty realistic to me....it may be a different story underwater but i like it :thumb:


----------

